# "Theirs is the Glory"



## Kirkhill (10 Mar 2021)

A 1946 movie filmed in Sept 1945 the survivors of the 1 Airborne Div re-enacting the Arnhem drop.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Mar 2021)

This is an outstanding back-to-back watch with that other Arnhem flick ....


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Mar 2021)

Kirkhill said:


> A 1946 movie filmed in Sept 1945 the survivors of the 1 Airborne Div re-enacting the Arnhem drop.


 1.03... Bren Gunner - 'Chalk up another one. How's the tea doing?' 

Classic PARA reg


----------

